# Video - Die Bastion gegen Arthas und die Geissel



## Elathariel (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich möchte den Rollenspielern der deutschen RP-Server ein kleines finales Story-Video über den Auszug der RP-Gilde "Die Bastion" (Die Aldor) gegen Arthas präsentieren. Es war als Dank an die Mitglieder eher als internes Gildenvideo gedacht, doch verbreitete es sich ohne hin schnell über die Gildengrenzen hinaus.

Im Rahmen der Storyline führte der Weg über das Kolloseum und gemeinsam mit dem Argentumkreuzzug zur Zitadelle, wo wir gemeinsam siegreich sein konnten. 

*Es ist kein Bosskillvideo! *
Die Hauptaufmerksamkeit soll in der im Endeffekt "nachgespielten" bzw. erlebten Story unserer Chars um die Eiskronenzitadelle liegen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YphOKpJGgB0​
Vieleicht gefällt es ja auch euch, ich bekam bereits gute Kritiken und Anmerkungen bzgl. Kameraführung und Ruckler, wobei das eine meinem älteren PC zuzuschreiben ist und das andere situationsbedingt, weil RP Gilden wohl nicht sooo oft Arthas legen und schon gar nicht zu 9t, damit einer schicke Dinge filmen kann ;-)

Danke für eure Kommentare und konstruktive Kritiken.

Elathariel 

Die Bastion
Die Aldor


----------



## Laeneus (1. Dezember 2010)

An sich ein klasse Video, nur die Sprechblasen bei der Lady sind irgendwie... naja^^


----------



## Calinna (1. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schönes, packendes Video. Obwohl ich Anhänger der Horde bin, hab ich jetzt eine Gänsehaut


----------

